# Hardwater Chat Tonight!!



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey guys,

I was wondering If you wanted to have a chat tonight on ice fishing. We could talk about tips tricks, techniques and locations, seasonal patterns etc...

I was thinking about 8 O'clock Anyone interested?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm interested. If I'm around a computer, I'll drop in.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...mrphish42 ...will be there thats a guarantee....


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

sounds good


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

OK, so where was everybody? Including you who started it? There was only 4 or 5 that showed up, bah hum bug!


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

None of you that said you would be there did not show up, grrrrrr!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I've been waiting too


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Wormdunker69 said:


> OK, so where was everybody? Including you who started it? There was only 4 or 5 that showed up, bah hum bug!



Hey... I never said I was going to join.... . I actually had some guests stop over and forgot about the chat. I wish I would of remembered. I would of enjoyed talking to some of you guys and share ideas.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep, chat room wasn't as crowded as I expected. Even so, the comradere' and info sharing was nice.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Sorry Guys...I just loged on at 8:02...Then this silly wife of mine decides to put the xmas tree up..had to go dig it out...I know what you are thinking...but I guess I have slept on the couch one too many times...
Maybe next Time...:C


----------



## RANGER 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok Guy Lets Try For This Fri 12/5 At 800 Pm


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

RANGER 1 said:


> Ok Guy Lets Try For This Fri 12/5 At 800 Pm


Or tonight 9 ish?? I'll be around and see if anyone is in the room.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ranger,
Don't forget to check you tip up, lol.

Peon,
You can come out of the shanty now, did your big one fit in there?

Parma Bass,
Don't forget to feed the bear.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i think the big one is just fine!! lol.. my new rod is gonna be 2 inches shorter , not that i dont think the 28 will work, its just the size the rod comes in...


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I think that I use shorter rods in my shanty, I'll check things out and let you know.
Chat was great last night. Still waiting for the man that set up the first one to show up. Doesn't the word "We" mean everyone?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

If I would of known that there was a chat last night I would of shown. Also what does it matter to you if i show or not. The one I tried to set up I forgot about because I had some friends stop by. I'm up for next Friday IF I REMEMBER!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i think he is just ribbin ya to get you into a ice fishing chat.. the more the better...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> If I would of known that there was a chat last night I would of shown. Also what does it matter to you if i show or not. The one I tried to set up I forgot about because I had some friends stop by. I'm up for next Friday IF I REMEMBER!


So much bottled up anger...You need a punching bag!


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Did you feed the bear yet? Does he like wah meat? Should be tender, lol.


----------



## RANGER 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

Gave It Up Decided To Try My Neighbors Pool Started Drilling He Came Out And Yelled


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Does anyone want to try another chat this friday? What time is good for you guys,I was thinking between 8-9?


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I can't imagine why he would be upset with you, heck ain't you releasing the pressure so it don't get ruined? Just can't understand some people.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

What about a chat on a weeknight ? I work Fri, Sat, and Sun. night so Friday nights are out of the question for me, wondering if anybody else was interested.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I usually check in around 8 each night and hang around to see if anyone shows.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Wormdunker69 said:


> I usually check in around 8 each night and hang around to see if anyone shows.


I usually do the same...


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

yea i have been just popping in to see if anyone is in the chat and have ended up putting some time in chatting!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

If anyone ever see's Peon in the chat room.... STOP IN!!


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Peon, well did you do it? I'll check in at 8 if anyone cares.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

this is the first time no one was in the chat.. well im in there if anyone joins..


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

im guessing wormdunker69 needs to be workdrunker69 since he drank to many millers and passed out on me tonite.. wow first slow nite in the chat.. talked to one guy for a few minutes....


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

WE'V been in the chat room the last 3 nights and hardly anyone comes on.we will be in there everynight at 7pm to 12am so join us for a chat.its there lets use it..


----------

